# Chuyện Cổ Tích Dành Cho Người Lớn



## GSGS

Tình cờ mình có đọc được 1 câu chuyện cổ tích khá hay về thời hiện đại ở Quickstick 18+ Confessions nên mình chia sẻ với mọi người nhé, đọc đi để thấm...

Ngày nảy ngày nay có một chàng trai và một cô gái yêu nhau thắm thiết, cho đến một ngày chàng trai "nổi hứng" bỏ đi, không một lời từ biệt. Cô gái đớn đau khóc rấm rứt, ấm ức không nói nên lời. Rồi đột nhiên, khói trắng mịt mù, một bà tiên hiện ra.....À mà khoan, tiên nữ thánh thần gì ở đây? Lớn cả rồi bớt mơ mộng lại. "Chuyện cố tích dành cho người lớn" thì làm gì có:

*1. Bà Tiên*
Đúng rồi, khẳng định luôn là trong đợi thực ko có ông bụt hay bà tiên nào cả. Nếu có thì họa chăng là những thằng bạn thân, con bạn tri kỉ hay gia đình thân thương, những người luôn ôm ấp chúng ta vô điều kiện và cho chúng ta những lời an ủi nhất thời. Sau đó rồi thì vấn đề của mình chỉ có mình hiểu và tự giải quyết được thôi. Ngồi khóc lóc ỉ ôi năm này qua tháng nọ cũng không giúp ích được gì.Nước mắt không như keo 502, chả hàn gắn được sự vật gì cả, chứ đừng nói đến một trái tim hay một mối quan hệ. Nên phải biết tự cứu lấy mình. Nếu muốn cuộc sống trở nên quang đãng hơn sau tan vỡ thì hãy đứng dậy mà hít thở ít không khí trong lành. Nhìn xung quanh xem, có những thứ đáng để ta hi sinh hơn thế. Bạn tan vỡ lúc bạn 18 tuổi? Bạn còn có cả một thời học sinh rộn rã chỉ đến một lần trong đời. Hãy xõa cùng nó. Bạn đớn đau lúc bạn 23? Bạn còn có cả 1 sự nghiệp cần xây dựng để đảm bảo 1 tương lai rực rỡ cho bản thân và gia đình nhỏ sau này. Hãy tập trung vào nó! Ừ, ngoài tình yêu ra ta còn nhiều thứ đáng giá tương tự hoặc quý giá hơn nữa kia!

*2. Hoàng Tử*

Cái nhân vật này thì càng huyễn hoặc hơn nữa. Một chàng hoàng tử đẹp trai như Ryan Gosling, cơ bắp cuồn cuộn như Hugh Jackman sẽ xuất hiện, kéo ta ra khỏi những tháng ngày tăm tối nhất như kiểu hoàng tử hôn cái chóc xong nàng Aurora tỉnh dậy sau mấy năm ngủ say? Còn lâu đi. Vì sao ư? Vì đa số những hoàng tử đó đang bận đi đánh thức những "hoàng tử" khác rồi. Đùa tí thôi, chứ những đứa con trai hay những người đàn ông ở thực tại sẽ không bao giờ để mắt đến những cô nàng suốt ngày chìm đắm trong những nỗi đau quá khứ đến nổi bỏ quên bản thân đâu. Nên phải biết tự cho mình cơ hội. Thời gian để yêu đương người ta lúc trước thì giờ lấy đó mà duy trì nhan sắc trời cho (đọc đến đây chắc sẽ có người nói: "Đâu phải ai cũng có nhăn sắc mà chăm với lo". Với tác giả, ko phải mắt to mũi dọc dừa mới là đẹp mà được sinh ra nguyên vẹn đã là may mắn sở hữu một nhan sắc rồi). Ai dám phủ nhận những cô gái luôn rạng rỡ sẽ luôn được yêu thương nhiều hơn?!

*3. Mụ phù thủy*

Trong chuyện tình cảm nói riêng, chả có ai gián tiếp đẩy ta vào những đớn đau, chịu đựng hay cố tình tạo ra những rào cản chia cách những người đang yêu nhau như mụ phù thủy độc ác trong những câu chuyện thần tiên. Ở cuộc sống hiên thực, chỉ có bản thân ta lựa chọn người để đặt niềm tin, lựa chọn giận dỗi hay thứ tha, lựa chọn đứng lên hay nằm luôn sau vấp ngã, lựa chọn tiếp tục thương yêu hay dừng lại và lựa chọn trao cho đối phương cái quyền làm tổn thương ta. Nên đừng trách đời, đừng oán người, đừng hận nợ duyên. Nếu ko có tình cảm sao con người ta tồn tại, cuộc sống sẽ nhạt toẹt như enzim trong miệng hằng ngày ta vẫn nuốt.

Tất cả những chữ "tình" đều đến và đi theo lẽ tự nhiên nhất. Chỉ có ta ở lại và học cách đối mặt với thực tại khắt khe. Sau đó tự trưởng thành và tìm về những chốn bình yên hơn thế.

Tóm lại hãy để những thứ màu hồng phía gần với "tuổi thơ", lâu lâu lôi ra nhìn ngắm để biết rằng cuộc sống không phải chỉ toàn những gam màu tối đen. Hay để những miền cũ phía gần với "ngày xưa", thỉnh thoảng nhớ về để thấy rằng à trái tim ta cũng chưa "hết hạn", vẫn còn hoạt động tốt đây nè. Tuy nhiên sau đó thì hãy sống cuộc đời ở thực tại của mình thật xứng đáng. Nói cách khác "thực tại" chính là "chuyện cổ tích của người lớn" ta đấy thôi.

Hãy tự vẽ ra một câu chuyện thật hay của chính mình!


----------



## tienthangna

Hay quá


----------



## yeulathich

thật ý nghĩa. cảm ơn bạn.


----------



## saigondance

Chính xác rồi. Phải tự đứng lên xây dựng chuyện cổ tích cho riêng mình chứ không thể trông chờ vào người khác được


----------



## longphamdoan89

rất ý nghĩa, cám ơn bác


----------



## nguyenlybnc

bài viết rất hay


----------

